# Help with painting an interior door



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

For ease of explaining, lets say the hallway is red, and inside the bedroom is green. You are standing in the red hallway, and the door to the bedroom is closed. On this side the door is painted red. As you open the door, the outside edge of the door will appear, and this should also be red. Now the inside of the door is green, and the _inside edge_ of the door, with the hinges on it facing into the bedroom, should be green also. 
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

My opinion...

For the purposes of this illustration:
Room 1 blue - door opens inward leading to room 2
Room 2 white - door swings outward and into room 1

There should be a small strip of wood that keeps the door from swinging into room 2

Paint the door side that faces room2 white
Paint the wood that stops the door from swinging into room 2 white EXCEPT for the tiny side of the strip that faces room 1 white That will mean 2 surfaces of this piece are white and one is blue

paint the 'back' of the door blue, paint the 4 edges of the door blue making 5 surfaces of the door blue if you are anal enough to paint the bottom of the door.


And if all else fails, get a couple of nice friends to help you remove the damn door!


----------

